# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Θερμαντικά >  Kαλώδια σε σόμπα χαλαζία

## goosey

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους!

Σόμπα Ronson έχει κοπεί το καλώδιο του ουδέτερου όπως βλέπετε τα κυκλωμένα με το κόκκινο. Έκανα τη βλακεία να τα ενώσω με κοινή ηλεκτολογική κλέμα  (όπως αυτή που έχω επάνω στη σόμπα οπως βλέπετε)  και σε 3 βδομάδες έλειωσε το πλαστικό περίβλημα (πάλι καλά δηλαδή) .

Πώς αλλοιώς μπορώ να τα ενώσω? Κάπου είδα για άκαυστες κλέμες. Αν δεν γράφει ακριβώς άκαυστη αλλά αναφέρεται ως  "βραδύκαυστου πολυαμιδίου" , μου κάνει?

Δυστηχώς το σημείο είναι πολύ ευαίσθητο , έχουν βάλει όλα τα καλώδια και ενώσεις πάνω απο το βηματικό κινητηράκι (σόμπα ημι-περιστροφής) και όλα κινούνται και έρχονται σε επαφή με τα καυτά μέρη της σόμπας, όταν ενεργοποιώ την περιστροφή...

SOMPA.jpg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Κλέμα πορσελάνης 
http://greekelectrician.blogspot.com...2/clemens.html
Θα προτιμούσα λόγω στενότητας χώρου να περάσεις πρώτα στο κομμένο καλώδιο θερμοσυστελλόμενο μακαρόνι
https://www.supereverything.gr/ti-ei...omeno-makaroni
Να στρίψεις / κολλήσεις με κολλητήρι τα καλώδια και μετά καπακώνεις με μακαρόνι ή και πρόσθετο πλέγμα προστασίας σαν αυτό που φαίνεται αριστερά κάτω της φωτογραφίας στο κόκκινο - άσπρο καλώδιο.

----------

goosey (15-01-19)

----------


## goosey

Κατ αρχήν σ ευχαριστώ!    
1) η κλεμα πορσελάνης, αν έχει μέγεθος ακόμη και λίγο μεγαλύτερο απο την πλαστική, χωράει άνετα.  Ωστόσο, όπου υπάρχουν συνδέσεις με βίδες σε κινούμενα μερη, μετά απο λίγο καιρό θα υπάρχουν πάλι προβλήματα...
2) Στην άλλη περίπτωση, αν βάλω μακαρόνι και όχι κλέμα ,  δεν καταλαβαίνω πως ένα πλαστικό υλικό όπως αυτό δεν θα επηρεάζεται μετά απο τις υψηλές θερμοκρασίες ?    Καθότι, όπως βλέπω με "κάψιμο" αρχικά συστέλλεται και "τυλιγει" το καλώδιο.  Μετά, κατα τη χρήση της σόμπας πως δεν θα ζεσταθεί/λιώσει?
Ενώ για παράδειγμα, το άλλο υλικό , το πλέγμα προστασίας το καταλαβαίνω, φαίνεται πιο ανθεκτικό στη θερμότητα.

----------

